# Super Mario Galaxy



## Dask (Jul 4, 2007)

From what I've seen of this, it looks absolutely stunning.

Anyone else looking forward to it's release?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Very very much so


----------



## cybershot (Jul 4, 2007)

Super Paper Mario would be nice for now. Why do we wait for so long after the yank releases.


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2007)

Do want. Very much so.

Hurry up, ninty!!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh yes....

I'm waiting for Super Paper Mario for the Wii.

Taps fingers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

Dask said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of this, it looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to it's release?



Yes! In er that 'I haven't got a Wii yet but really want one' kind of way...


----------



## Dask (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah I don't have a wii either, but will buy one straight away when this comes out.

(if it's a good as I think it's gonna be)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

Dask said:
			
		

> yeah I don't have a wii either, but will buy one straight away when this comes out.
> 
> (if it's a good as I think it's gonna be)



I want one, actually nearly bought one last week but bought a new laptop instead so aint got the money now for a bit...a painful choice between business and fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't find the other thread so have to bump this...

Got SMG last night, only played about 30 mins of it but it's pretty neat! Love the spatial changes in gameplay, looks fantastic but far too much talking for a platformer imo.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 20, 2007)

Talking?  Thats stops pretty quick.

What I want to know is where are those hidden stars are, only about 1/2 of the galaxies I have all the stars to have crowns!!  Its gonna take some serious looking to find them.  Grr

I'm patiently waiting for the 3rd green star as I want to know how much more abstract it can get.

I have 56 six stars from 4 areas so far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah that's good, just want to run about like a mentalists bouncing on enemies heads and collecting shit!


----------



## lemontop (Dec 20, 2007)

I love this game. Am planning to spend a lot of my two week holiday lounging around playing it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I love this game. Am planning to spend a lot of my two week holiday lounging around playing it



Heh me too.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ah that's good, just want to run about like a mentalists bouncing on enemies heads and collecting shit!



Coins collecting is well hard, got to do an entire level, know where they all are and get to them without dying to get a decent score.  I wonder if collecting all the coins brings up a star?

Some of the stars can only be got if you do it perfectly from the start, if you fuck up, you need to actually leave the level and re-enter. Utter bitch. 

Has anyone noticed the extra high jump you can do with a wall?  If you backward somersault onto the wall he kinda sticks briefly, you can then jump and spin back onto the wall and spin again.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought super mario galaxy, but realised I don't actually like platform games that much.

I guess it's going to join the "gathering dust" pile alongside Metroid Prime 2 & 3.

My brother pointed out that the letters that have sparkles on them on the front of the SMG box spell out U R MR GAY.  Not something I'd expect on a Nintendo game.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 25, 2007)

I  really think that you give SMG a real go because its quite an amazing game and not really platformer in the traditional sense although it has a platformer elements.





			
				Xanadu said:
			
		

> I bought super mario galaxy, but realised I don't actually like platform games that much.
> 
> I guess it's going to join the "gathering dust" pile alongside Metroid Prime 2 & 3.
> 
> My brother pointed out that the letters that have sparkles on them on the front of the SMG box spell out U R MR GAY.  Not something I'd expect on a Nintendo game.


----------



## chintz (Dec 28, 2007)

WOOT 

Guess what the postie just popped in my door


----------



## Crispy (Dec 28, 2007)

Been playing it now 
It's fantastic, and utterly mad. Good game - and now I can put Mario Sunshine into a blender.


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2007)

Mario and Sonic olympics is quite good fun too


----------



## Sunray (Dec 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Been playing it now
> It's fantastic, and utterly mad. Good game - and now I can put Mario Sunshine into a blender.



I've managed to get 80 stars off 5 rooms so far.  At least 2 areas in each galaxy I've missed hidden stars.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2007)

This game is fucking brilliant! Only played a little bit, just got to that Honey Comb galaxy but it's great! It's brilliant fun!


----------



## Sunray (Dec 31, 2007)

I have managed to get 104 stars and finished the game, but went back in and there is loads more to do and its starting to get really nails in places.  Game is never ending.

Hardest bit I found was the daredevil sinking spire, jez that was starting to mess with my head.  Takes 5 min to get to the spire, so you try to push it and invariably die before you get there.

Definitely the 2nd best game on the console.   Zelda still shades it a bit for me as I love that puzzle style.


----------



## Firky (Dec 31, 2007)

i am doing it again with luigi but i dont know if i can be arsed


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 4, 2008)

i love this game i got properly stuck on the ghost level with the ghost that you have to race.

Man that was a bastard



Spoiler: Until I found the



star to fly me to the end


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 4, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> Mario and Sonic olympics is quite good fun too


 
Loathsome game, loathsome. I hated tapping the Spectrum's rubber keys like a loon for _Daley Thompson's Decathlon_, and waggling the wiimote to make Dr Robotnic jog along the track is no more exciting.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm playing this instead of eating.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2008)

Fully done the first three observatory domes now. Some of the Comets are real bastards, especially daredevil. Purple coins on battlerock is tricky too. 103 stars and rising


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 8, 2008)

So do the crowns on the galaxies indicate you've got every possible star then?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 8, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Fully done the first three observatory domes now. Some of the Comets are real bastards, especially daredevil. Purple coins on battlerock is tricky too. 103 stars and rising



Slack, I got 104 before I finished the game.  Your clearly eating too often.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 11, 2008)

The swimming levels are causing me immense frustration. I suppose every other bugger has finished the whole game now.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 11, 2008)

Swimming levels are always shite. In any game.


Also see, obligatory slippy-ice levels.


Lazy cunts.


----------



## Skorch (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a ton of annoying aspects to Galaxy, but it's still a fantastic game.  Fucking love it.

How does the purple coin thing work?  I've got most stars except for the purple ones and and half the comet ones.  I've only seen one purple coin level.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 11, 2008)

Spoiler: Purple coin



The purple coin levels where you have to collect all of them to finish, sometimes with a time limit.  The purple coin comets get unlocked when you complete the game


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2008)

Still haven't got this, infact I've hardly turned on my wii since Christmas.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2008)

I hadnt turned on my wii for months then picked this up a week or so ago and have barely turned it off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2008)

I go through that, I play the Wii for weeks solid then don't touch it for a month then get another burst. That said the R4 and my DS have basically been the reason I haven't played much (only done a couple of stars on SMG) Wii lately...!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 16, 2008)

30 stars. In 2010, when I finish this, I will need to get another game and perhaps something as good will have come out.


----------



## bmd (Mar 17, 2008)

Liked it at first and then found it to be very boring indeed; they seem to have run out of ideas around about the 30 planets mark.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 15, 2008)

Got this last weekend with Wii Fit, Raving Rabbids, Monster Truck 4*w and Super Smash Bros.  I am loving this and Wii fit best so far, although we only had a v. quick look at Smash Bros. Its bloody brilliant fun though, I suppose you lot have all finished it?

I have tomorrow off work, me and sprog are having a Nintendo day!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2008)

Finished it and got all the stars. Much easier than mario64. Not really much point playing it again once you've done it all, though.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 15, 2008)

Brought it a couple of weeks ago, not played it much but very much enjoying what I have played.


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Finished it and got all the stars. Much easier than mario64. Not really much point playing it again once you've done it all, though.



yeah?

I finished it in 1996.  11 years before it even came out.

Loser.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

God haven't touched this game since last Summer! Must dig it out for a sesh...


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm on the swimming bit. 

I like that there's a second player option. Having the manshape collecting star bits and pinning enemies is rather helpful.


----------

